# MS Word sur iPad



## PS (30 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

Un utilisateur de Word sur iOS pourrait-i m'indiquer si l'application se montre capable d'insérer automatiquement un espace insécable devant les signes de ponctuation doubles  ; ? !), comme le fait si bien Word pour Mac OS ?


----------



## PS (31 Mars 2014)

Faute de mieux, je me réponds à moi-même 

Contrairement à ce que j'espérais, Word n'insère pas automatiquement un espace insécable devant les signes de ponctuation double  ; ! ?). Mais...

Merci Microsoft ! Car, ô magie, un espace normal saisi devant le signe de ponctuation double se transforme automatiquement en espace insécable, comme le montre l'affichage des caractères spéciaux.

C'est, à ma connaissance, la première application de traitement de texte sous iOS qui offre cette possibilité fort agréable quand on doit traiter indifféremment un gros document mis en forme sur Mac et iPad.


----------



## PS (1 Avril 2014)

Après 48 heures de travail sur l'application, je puis témoigner que cette astuce se montre particulièrement efficace !
Si l'incomparable Textilus pouvait adopter ce principe...


----------



## PS (3 Avril 2014)

Sans doute penserez-vous que je suis obnubilé par cette menue fonction, finalement pas si anodine quand on se trouve contraint de traiter alternativement un même document sur Mac et sur iPad, en fonction des lieux et des circonstances...
Mais, curieux de découvrir les nouveautés incluses dans la dernière version de Pages pour Mac OS et iOS, je m'aperçois que cette application offre, soudain, la même possibilité. La gratuité en plus ?! Alors, là, je crie "Merci" Apple !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (5 Avril 2014)

Jolie publicité cachée... Microsoft en fait de plus en plus en marketing social aujourd'hui...


----------



## PS (5 Avril 2014)

Moi, pas comprendre...


----------

